# Georgia ADBA show!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Be there or be square! :thumbsup:

April 26 and 27, 2014 
Location: Bartow Saddle Club
50 Saddle Club Drive
Cartersville, GA30120

The Georgia APBTC (GA) will host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday, and 1 conformation show and 1 weight pull on Sunday at the Bartow Saddle Club in Cartersville, GA. Please contact Mari 770-539-2823 or Beth 770-561-3508

Judges: 
Saturday AM - Frank Rocca
Saturday PM - Ron Wolfe
Sunday - Mary Seay


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

You going to this show and not the fun show out here? Figured since you get points and posted it here you're going to this one. I so GOOD LUCK can't wait to hear how you did!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been trying to post all the shows as they come up, just in case someone in that area wants to go!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know Jessie (Circle M Kennels) is going with her crew. Too bad I can't make it. I got Saturday off, but Ices is nowhere near ready. Wishing everyone in attendance safe travels and the best performance.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

on your way threw sc stop by and pick a couple of mine to take with you.lol

just have plenty of patience!!! you gonna need it.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

:woof: yeeeeees! I'd love to show off some of those fine dogs of yours welder!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Bringing two or three! they are good'uns! REX


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh my gosh Rex I want to meet!!!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hey coach, you gonna pull and show or just show?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Just show. Pyra isn't ready to compete...and Lucius, well he pretty much gives me the middle finger when it comes to pulling LOL


----------



## randallpits (Oct 20, 2013)

Think I'll show Lucy Lu in the puppy show. She is certainly not show material, but I think it would be good to show, for support, of the breed. She won't know if she looses anyway, because the way I'll go on about it to her she will think she won something. Talked to some good dog men who are supposed to show up. Anyone on the forum coming be sure, and look me up. Would love to meet any of you in person.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be there with a bunch lol... Not sure how many yet


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I really wanted to make this show for old times sakes but I ended up having to go to Fl.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Look forward to meeting and greeting, I'm bringing a couple of dogs, but I won't be showing because I'm not experienced enough, but I love to watch! My considered opinion is that every darn bulldog there will leave thinking it won! Just the way they are.


----------

